# Fibro and IBS



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

help!! I'm desperate!! need help!! have FM IBS Brain Fog- bad enough to almost ruin my marriage!! am having a terrible flair up of IBS ,and no one is answering my notes


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

Diamondgirl,I'm sorry you are in such pain. I just woke up a short while ago and found your notes on here. I spend much of my night awake. It's rarely excruiating pain but enough so that I'm not comfortable lying there. And my mind goes on alert to the point where there is no going back to sleep. I usually make up for it with a nap in the afternoon. Of course, lack of stage 3 & 4 sleep doesn't really "make up for it".Were you in the hospital for awhile or did you go to the emergency room? Did they give you any meds there for the IBS? I'm not bothered greatly with IBS; only once in a great while.Have you posted over on the IBS board tonight? Usually it is a much more active board than this one and those folks suffer almost exclusively from IBS.I hope that your pain is finally settling down and that you are getting some sleep and rest by now.Thinking of you,calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hello a_diamondgirl. Sorry I did not see your posts. I haven't been on the internet as much lately. I would take a serious look at reducing sugars in your diet to strictly those natuarally found in foods, and then limiting them. Try and bypass all processed foods for awhile. Sometimes there are preservatives and additives in them that can further aggravate the situation. Try eliminating all fermented and aged foods too. Take acidophilis on a regular basis, and see if you have less flares, and a marked improvement in your symptoms. It took a good allergist to help me figure out this. If you have been on antibiotics, birth control pills, or steroids; this may explain some of your difficulties. My symptoms were so bad and had gone on so long that I needed an antifungal to straighten me out. A vaginal yeast infection might be a clue. If you think the med therapy might be the case, ask your doctor about testing you for bacterial or fungal over-growth. There are different meds in each case that might be used.I wish you well soon.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Diamondgirl:Sorry to hear that you are going through this. I read your other post about coming back from the hospital. Did the doctor prescribe anything for the ibs? I know that there is good advice on the other board for ibs. My major complaint is the fm, and the ibs comes and goes. The brain fog is something that goes with the fm and I don't think there is a solution to the problem. I just take it easy on those days. Try to get lots of rest. I find on those days I can't even watch t.v. My head is groggy. Do you get headaches with the fog? Sometimes I put ice packs on my head. How are you sleeping?Please let us know how things are going.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo diamond, you might tell from my nickname i know what your going through,educate your spouce,it takes some doing. a lot of people think im a snob,or retarded,the fog gets so thick,and i just went through a crises about posts being awnsered.this is a good place and better times are coming!denny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

thanks all for answering!!!luckily for these last couple of months my FM has resided for a while, just a lot of stiffness, but yea the brain fog,headaches,and subconsciounce(?)..refusal to take care of bills and all that important stuff, my poor husband!! he's really not the take charge kind of guy( my job!..hehe)he is taking care of his ailing parents, a handicap son, and now me.... so every once in a while he get pretty frustrated so I let him take in out on me... only seems fair!it really is only mild frustration...







oh...squrtz, thats what my boss calls me at work, (behind my back)...it really hard to work, they really dont want to compromise, ...I sell diamonds, and I love my job, but have to stand for 6hrs with only 15 min break... and now during summer we are on a skeleton crew. so I work 7 days in a row, every 3 weeks, really a bummer. sorry this is so long


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Hi,I know what a struggle it can be just to get through a day. Don't worry about the length of a post, most of us really unload here and some of those posts are very long (mine especially, cuz I babble when I'm tired)Those posts are great too because they help us get to know & understand each other better. Its a place to spill our guts, share our failures and sucesses, and all the information we have learned along the way, in fact I have learned more here in the past couple of months than I learned in the 7+ years since I was diagnosed, and the people here are terrific. Your husband really does have his hands full, but just love him with all your heart and he will feel like every minute was well worth the effort. I worry sometimes that my husband will wake up one day and decide he has had enough but it hasn't happened. Love really does have a huge overcomming ability. Its a good thing that we have good days as well as bad,the good ones help us through the bad ones. Hang in, and spill your guts whenever you want to.Lori Ann


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi Diamondgirl! I wish I had noticed your post sooner! I started classes this week so I haven't been able to get on this Board or the other Board as much as I usually do.I just went thru a really bad IBS attack too. Nothing seemed to help me....Imodium just helped temporarily, and I would be sick again the next day, and the next....I started taking Citrucel again, and it really helped the D a lot! I guess it could be a coincidence, but I really do think the extra fiber helped with the D. Have you tried Citrucel or Metamucil?Hope you're doing better soon!Renee


----------

